# Diff btwn the care of Aldabra/Sulcata



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm still a newbie about the Sulcata but was very interested in Aldabra's for future reference...What's the difference in caring for a Aldabra as opposed to a Sulcata? Is their diet the same as adults and is their enclosure the same as hatchlings such as diet and temp? Just wondering how much big a difference there is in care.

Please don't try to respond about responsibility or treat me as if I don't know what I'm doing. I own my own home and just a newbie at torts is all. I've dealt with numerous Animals all my life and barely getting into torts now, thank you and any answer is GREATLY appreciated =D


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 11, 2012)

This is a job for ALDABRAMAN!


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

I know right! HAHAHAHA I've been emailing him but still awaiting response.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 11, 2012)

I have never kept either species, but I can get the ball rolling.

For one thing, the Aldabra is tied for first place with the Galapagos as the largest tortoise species alive today (up to 500 lbs, and occasionally up to 800 lbs). The sulcata, although it is the largest continental tortoise, does not get nearly that big: "only" about 200-250 lbs, max. For context, that's like the difference in weight between a grizzly bear and a mastiff. Big difference!

As for climate, Aldabras (and Galapagos) come from humid, tropical, oceanic islands, while sulcatas come from Africa's tropical Sahel, a region just south of the Sahara that ranges from semi-arid subdesert to more humid grasslands and savannas.

Both species eat leafy greens like other tortoises, but are also large enough to digest grasses in significant quantities. However, I do not know how the proportion of grass in the diet differs between the two species.

Finally, I have read that island tortoises like Aldabras and Galapagos are sensitive to iodine deficiency in the diet, because they are native to areas with iodine-rich soils. As such, an Aldabra would need more iodine in its diet than a sulcata or other mainland tortoise. However, I have heard conflicting opinions about this, stating that Aldabras are not anymore sensitive to goiter (thyroid problems resulting from iodine deficiency) than any other tortoise. So, I don't know what the verdict on that point is.

Well, that's about it. I leave it up to the experts now.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> I have never kept either species, but I can get the ball rolling.
> 
> For one thing, the Aldabra is tied for first place with the Galapagos as the largest tortoise species alive today (up to 500 lbs, and occasionally up to 800 lbs). The sulcata, although it is the largest continental tortoise, does not get nearly that big: "only" about 200-250 lbs, max. For context, that's like the difference in weight between a grizzly bear and a mastiff. Big difference!
> 
> ...



=D


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

Seems to me hatchling care would be similar. I think that sulcatas will have a higher grass percentage in the diet as adults. Both would be fine with humidity, like in FL, but the sulcata will fare better than an aldab without it.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> Seems to me hatchling care would be similar. I think that sulcatas will have a higher grass percentage in the diet as adults. Both would be fine with humidity, like in FL, but the sulcata will fare better than an aldab without it.



I think Aldabs can live without humidity as well...I've seen others in CA who are aldab owners and it is def not humid here =/ but the ones in FL from Aldabraman do look very healthy and happy =)


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 11, 2012)

The prices for these two species, of course, are quite different. Sulcatas run in the hundreds of dollars, aldabras in the thousands. Not sure how much of an issue that is for you, but it is something to be aware of.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> I know right! HAHAHAHA I've been emailing him but still awaiting response.



*[email protected]*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > I know right! HAHAHAHA I've been emailing him but still awaiting response.
> ...



Hi Aldabraman =P I sent an email earlier to that one you posted there and also I went on here in the TFO and sent a message too, IDK if that one takes me to the same email


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Seems to me hatchling care would be similar. I think that sulcatas will have a higher grass percentage in the diet as adults. Both would be fine with humidity, like in FL, but the sulcata will fare better than an aldab without it.
> ...



This is a good point and if we are not careful it could start a big debate...

Any tortoise species can survive anywhere in the world with enough technical knowledge, effort and expense. Survival and thriving are two different things. I know of several Aldabras surviving in CA. But I have never seen any that thrive the way Aldabraman's do in humid FL. I saw some other ones in an animal park in FL, and those too, looked fantastic.

Have you ever considered a Galop instead of an Aldabra? Galops are much more suited to the CA climate than Aldabras, in my opinion.

My climate has always been a big factor in my choice of species to work with. This is why I don't keep redfoots or Manouria. Two species that I would love to get into. It is possible to keep them alive here, its just not ideal. Sulcatas, Leopards, Russians, Galops and Burmese stars, on the other hand, should all do very well here as adults living outside.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> Have you ever considered a Galop instead of an Aldabra? Galops are much more suited to the CA climate than Aldabras, in my opinion.
> 
> My climate has always been a big factor in my choice of species to work with. This is why I don't keep redfoots or Manouria. Two species that I would love to get into. It is possible to keep them alive here, its just not ideal. Sulcatas, Leopards, Russians, Galops and Burmese stars, on the other hand, should all do very well here as adults living outside.



Are Galapagos tortoises legal to own as pets?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

nicoleandrocky said:


> This is a job for ALDABRAMAN!



* Very similar, the real issues would be ample space for exercise and affording them higher quantities of food. Some have had many challenges containing large adults with simple conventional fencing. Aldabra males are not confrontational with other males, therefore several adult males can easily be housed within the same habitat without territorial or dominance concerns. The most notable difference is financial, the cost of keeping, housing, feeding, etc. All relevant to the size difference of the two species. 

*


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Are Galapagos tortoises legal to own as pets?



Yes. Our very own Cory had one for several years. Jerry Fife just hatched his first four ever too.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever considered a Galop instead of an Aldabra? Galops are much more suited to the CA climate than Aldabras, in my opinion.
> ...



*Yes, permit legalities are required if transported from state to state. I know several that own Galapagos tortoises, they are great. Males will have altercations and ram each other or turn one another over. I know of some cases the females have been aggressive with each other over food.*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



I thought Galops were illegal to own as pets??! Might want to check with certain counties but I'm sure I read that they were illegal..do you have a link to someone that has any? I'd def like to see them...=D


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Are Galapagos tortoises legal to own as pets?
> ...



*I know the owner that purchased two, they are doing great! *



MORTYtheTORTY said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > MORTYtheTORTY said:
> ...



*It should, I have gotten many from TFO members. I will send you a test e-mail to confirm.** OOPS, You have no e-mail displayed!*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> GeoTerraTestudo said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



You answered my question =D
What's the difference in hatchling care (diet, temperature wise) indoors and when do you move them outdoors? Have you ever shipped to CA and like Tom said are they even suited to live here? What's the diet in Adult care besides the usual grass/weeds? Just wondering if it's similar to sulcata's. Do you know of Galops any? Thank you! =)


----------



## JeffG (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> ... Jerry Fife just hatched his first four ever too.



REALLY?!! I thought he only had one Galap! I guess I need to make a phone call!


----------



## N2TORTS (Mar 11, 2012)

SIZE ~ MONEY AND BEAUTY!


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

JeffG said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > ... Jerry Fife just hatched his first four ever too.
> ...



He gave a presentation on the whole thing this year at the TTPG. He has two females that he's been raising for many years and some one loaned him a subadult male several years ago. It has just recently reached maturity and he got his first successful hatch last year, just before the conference.

As Aldabraman stated, they are perfectly legal to own and buy, but if you wish to cross state lines with them, you will need a Captive Bred Wildlife Permit.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> MORTYtheTORTY said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



* I can add supporting testimony that Florida seems to be almost perfect for our breeding colony, they just thrive. Ample natural food sources , space, and natural high humidity is abundant. *

*I will add that I know of many that keep sulcatas, Galops, and other species that also thrive. Florida is just a great state for tortoises.*


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Mar 11, 2012)

Are Galapagos more expensive than Aldabras, or are they similarly priced?


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

Galops cost more and are much harder to come by nowadays. Aldabras are being bred more in captivity now and Galops are still proving very difficult and frustrating. That is why Jerry's success is so noteworthy. Of course no one, not even zoos, have Aldabraman's success. So he's the man to ask about anything having to do with Aldabras.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> JeffG said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



Hey, any chance that Jeff is on the TFO or if there's a link to his Galops...I'd like to see them =) OOPS I meant Jerry


----------



## JeffG (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> JeffG said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



I really hate that I missed the conference (only a few miles from my house). I bought a male leopard tortoise from Jerry about 6 months ago and when we met to transfer the tortoise, we talked about his Galop for a minute, but I didn't catch anything about breeding. Sometimes I'm just stupid I guess.


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > MORTYtheTORTY said:
> ...



That sucks =( I wanted one in the future maybe but if they aren't meant for this weather then maybe it's a bad idea to look into that in the future...I seen emysemy's pics of her Aldabras and they look great and she lives around the area so that's why I questioned. Maybe if we happen to move to FL I would reconsider =P Can you cross state lines carrying sulcata's or is this only for Aldabra's or Galops?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

JeffG said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > ... Jerry Fife just hatched his first four ever too.
> ...



*I heard that he received two of the four and sold them to my friend in Florida. I will ask if I can post pictures of them, they are just beautiful. Jerry posted a single picture in the Kingsnake forum of one hatching out, just wonderful photo!*


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

I met a zoo keeper who thought he was having great success because he was occasionally having a few Aldabras hatch out every other year. He had been trying for years and had all sorts of elaborate details and tricks to make it all happen. I told him about my friend in FL and he just sort of looked at me in disbelief. I told him to go to TFO and look it up. Its all documented with 100's of gorgeous pics. He asked me to give Aldabraman his contact info, which I happily did.


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 11, 2012)

There is a exotic pet store is Las Vegas that will get a hatchling Galop every once in a while and sells them for $5,000 each.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> Are Galapagos more expensive than Aldabras, or are they similarly priced?



*Yes, supply and demand. A lot less Galops produced and on the market than Aldabras. About 2 1/2 times the price!*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> JeffG said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



If you can post pics then that'd be great! Is this Jerry fife guy here in the TFO? I couldn't find him?


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

Galops and Radiateds need a CBW permit to cross state lines.
Sulcatas and Leopards are supposed to have a veterinarian supplied health certificate to cross state lines.
Aldabras and any other species need no permits of any kind.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

MORTYtheTORTY said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Tom said:
> ...



*To my knowledge, only Galops have the permitting issues. *


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

Here's Jerry's website:
http://home.mindspring.com/~fifereptiles/

Check out the photo gallery...


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

GGEEEEZZZ THE PRICE ON THE GALOP...I rather pay for the price of a Aldab but like Aldabraman said they thrive better in FL...will have to ask questions to Aldab owners here in CA to get their intake as well because Yvonne G's Aldabs look in good condition but there is a big difference as Tom said about thriving and surviving! 

@Tom: That's a fact about the permit thing? Why would one need a permit for a sulcata or Leo and not for Galop or Aldab? Doesn't make sense to me, I'd figure it was the other way around lol


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> I met a zoo keeper who thought he was having great success because he was occasionally having a few Aldabras hatch out every other year. He had been trying for years and had all sorts of elaborate details and tricks to make it all happen. I told him about my friend in FL and he just sort of looked at me in disbelief. I told him to go to TFO and look it up. Its all documented with 100's of gorgeous pics. He asked me to give Aldabraman his contact info, which I happily did.



*Thanks again Tom, We have spoke extensively on the phone. *


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> Here's Jerry's website:
> http://home.mindspring.com/~fifereptiles/
> 
> Check out the photo gallery...



Thanks a bunch Tom!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

dmarcus said:


> There is a exotic pet store is Las Vegas that will get a hatchling Galop every once in a while and sells them for $5,000 each.



*Yes, they are produced in Florida. Unsure if the breeder is still having any success, last I heard was they were not.*

*To my knowledge, there were two sources, both in Florida, that were actively producing hatchling galops, The Funny Farm & Life Fellowship. *


----------



## Tom (Mar 11, 2012)

You don't need a PERMIT for a sulcata. You need a HEALTH CERTIFICATE to cross state lines legally.

You DO need a permit for Galops to cross state lines.

You DON'T need a permit for Aldabras. They just aren't as endangered, and/or the silly lawmakers just have not gotten around to making it difficult to own an Aldab. YET...

If anyone ever wanted an Aldabra, I think you would be crazy to not take a drive to meet Aldabraman and get it from him. He is THE premier Aldabra breeder in the US, and we are all privileged to have him as an active member right here on our forum. This should not be taken for granted. NO ONE anywhere gets to see and experience the things that he routinely shares with us here. It really is something special.

... just in case everyone didn't already realize this...



ALDABRAMAN said:


> Tom said:
> 
> 
> > I met a zoo keeper who thought he was having great success because he was occasionally having a few Aldabras hatch out every other year. He had been trying for years and had all sorts of elaborate details and tricks to make it all happen. I told him about my friend in FL and he just sort of looked at me in disbelief. I told him to go to TFO and look it up. Its all documented with 100's of gorgeous pics. He asked me to give Aldabraman his contact info, which I happily did.
> ...



Yes, but do you think you were able to help him much? Or does he just need to move the whole operation to FL?


----------



## dmmj (Mar 11, 2012)

5G for a galop, here in calif they are usually around 10G or so.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> You don't need a PERMIT for a sulcata. You need a HEALTH CERTIFICATE to cross state lines legally.
> 
> You DO need a permit for Galops to cross state lines.
> 
> ...





*Without going into details, They/He is doing everything great. That female is a great producer and the male looks very nice! I have pictures of this years hatchlings from him, I will try and figure out how to transfer them from my e-mail onto here.*


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

dmmj said:


> 5G for a galop, here in calif they are usually around 10G or so.



OUCH! Maybe Leonardo DIcaprio should've bought a Galop instead of a Sulcata hahaha I want a Aldab in the future...they look like sweet giant creatures! =)​


IF you could post pics then that'd be great Greg

Galapagos Torts look VERY similar to Aldabs, except the fact that Aldabs are darker in color!


----------



## wellington (Mar 11, 2012)

Tom wrote:
If anyone ever wanted an Aldabra, I think you would be crazy to not take a drive to meet Aldabraman and get it from him. He is THE premier Aldabra breeder in the US, and we are all privileged to have him as an active member right here on our forum. This should not be taken for granted. NO ONE anywhere gets to see and experience the things that he routinely shares with us here. It really is something special.

... just in case everyone didn't already realize this...

I agree as I am sure many others do also. The time he spends taking the pics so we can all enjoy them is just fantastic. I sure hope ALDABRAMAN knows how much we appreciate it. Please keep them coming as you should know we do appreciate them, love seeing them, and dream of having them


----------



## MORTYtheTORTY (Mar 11, 2012)

YES wellington, that is correct =D I love looking at his pics and makes me happy how healthy and happy they look! I am grateful that Greg can keep us all updated daily.


----------

